
Ask HN: Creative way to onboard new employee? - jcgr
Has anyone had a great experience with an onboarding?<p>How do your companies onboard new employees?
======
java-man
1\. create a checklist

2\. onboard an employee and see where s/he has questions and/or issues

3\. revise the checklist

4\. repeat

